# Camera



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Anybody have any experience with either Envirosight or InsightVision cameras? Looks like the Envirosight Verisight Pro is their only push camera model. InsightVision has the Opticam, VuTEK and the D2 models but I don't know anyone who has any experience with them...The company I work for now has a Spartan and just recently bought a Hathorn. I've been using the Spartan for several years and like the unit but we've had to send it for repairs on multiple occasions :no: I'll be leaving out on my own at the end of November and would like to have all my equipment ready to go!!:thumbup:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Buy a Ridgid. Mine is 4-5 yrs old and works flawlessly. I'm buying a longer one very soon.

David


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Yea dude! Hold off and do it right the first time. So many people have opted for other brands only to eventually go with RIDGID! You could prolly look up the archives and see if any discussions were regarding envirosight. I'm lovin my ridgid mini and CS6!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Anything up to 6", stick with Ridgid.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Yep! Ridgid Seesnake The Panzer Tank Of Sewer Cameras (original style push cable models)


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Envirosight makes a nice entry level crawler if you aren't trying to spend the big bucks on a Ques unit. I agree with the others though ridgid is the way to go. Our local supply house rents one so you know it gets beat up and they have no issues. 

I have a Mytana system. Picture is great and the bells and whistles are nice but I'm on my third pushrod in three years and second head


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

I have a Ridgid microreel. 100'. It's good to 4" and I push it 75-80' all the time through several turns. I can run it through 2" ptraps too. Great entry level unit. I have had a guy link the push rod. I was able to order the parts to cut 2' off and re-connect the head myself ($40). It was not as difficult as people let on. Long story short Ridgid is an awesome camera. I hope to buy a 225' self leveling system soon.

from the long lost app


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Plumbtastic1 said:


> I have a Ridgid microreel. 100'. It's good to 4" and I push it 75-80' all the time through several turns. I can run it through 2" ptraps too. Great entry level unit. I have had a guy link the push rod. I was able to order the parts to cut 2' off and re-connect the head myself ($40). It was not as difficult as people let on. Long story short Ridgid is an awesome camera. I hope to buy a 225' self leveling system soon. from the long lost app


 What type of 2" traps are you pushing through? PVC?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> What type of 2" traps are you pushing through? PVC?



We easily get through 2" PVC traps and often through 2" cast as well.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> We easily get through 2" PVC traps and often through 2" cast as well.


With the microreel.


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Drain Pro said:


> What type of 2" traps are you pushing through? PVC?


 yes.

from the long lost app


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I just bought the ridgid mini and am happy I kept my full size reel.


----------



## tbk125 (Dec 12, 2014)

Ridgid are high quality products, the company I work for sells them and problems with the units is pretty much unheard of. If you decide to go with one we pretty much always have the best price and if we don't just call and we will discount it for you since your on plumbing zone.

http://www.discountplumbingoutlet.com/ridgid-32663-microdrain-reel-seesnake/ 
http://www.discountplumbingoutlet.com/ridgid-33093-dvdbase-recording-accessory/
http://www.discountplumbingoutlet.com/ridgid-39338-monitor-digital-recording-w-2-batteries-1-charger/
http://www.discountplumbingoutlet.com/ridgid-13988-inspection-camera-system-115v-200-self-leveling-color-reel/


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

tbk125 said:


> Ridgid are high quality products, the company I work for sells them and problems with the units is pretty much unheard of. If you decide to go with one we pretty much always have the best price and if we don't just call and we will discount it for you since your on plumbing zone.
> 
> http://www.discountplumbingoutlet.com/ridgid-32663-microdrain-reel-seesnake/
> http://www.discountplumbingoutlet.com/ridgid-33093-dvdbase-recording-accessory/
> ...


OMFG your prices are terrible!!!!


----------



## tbk125 (Dec 12, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> OMFG your prices are terrible!!!!


I have to respectfully disagree. Now most everyone considers amazon to be an efficient market place where the cheapest sell price is displayed from a group of multiple sellers. Below is a comparison of the cheapest price on amazon compared to ours....

Ridgid 32663- MSRP: $1938.17 Us:$1,595.44 ($432.00 cheaper than amazon)

Ridgid 33093- MSRP: $1885.26000 Us:$1,449.15 ($493.00 cheaper than amazon)

Ridgid 39338- MSRP: $5067.46 Us:$3,791.73 ($685.00 cheaper than amazon)

Ridgid 13988- MSRP: $8321.13 Us: $6,181.61 ($794.00 cheaper than amazon)


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Here to tell you, your prices suck. Get mad if you want but there's no incentive to buy from you. Next time you come to spam a site, at least have good prices.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

tbk125 said:


> I have to respectfully disagree. Now most everyone considers amazon to be an efficient market place where the cheapest sell price is displayed from a group of multiple sellers. Below is a comparison of the cheapest price on amazon compared to ours.... Ridgid 32663- MSRP: $1938.17 Us:$1,595.44 ($432.00 cheaper than amazon) Ridgid 33093- MSRP: $1885.26000 Us:$1,449.15 ($493.00 cheaper than amazon) Ridgid 39338- MSRP: $5067.46 Us:$3,791.73 ($685.00 cheaper than amazon) Ridgid 13988- MSRP: $8321.13 Us: $6,181.61 ($794.00 cheaper than amazon)


I'm going to purchase another mini with a CS6 and found it for $3500. Now you said you'll beat any price. Can we do business?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> I'm going to purchase another mini with a CS6 and found it for $3500. Now you said you'll beat any price. Can we do business?


How bout a 2fer super duper deal!


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

tbk125 said:


> I have to respectfully disagree. Now most everyone considers amazon to be an efficient market place where the cheapest sell price is displayed from a group of multiple sellers. Below is a comparison of the cheapest price on amazon compared to ours....
> 
> Ridgid 32663- MSRP: $1938.17 Us:$1,595.44 ($432.00 cheaper than amazon)
> 
> ...


Nobody agrees that Amazon is a good measure of current prices, Amazon is a list of the current prices of the companies that are listed there. Real Deals are out there and are less than those prices.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

All Star equipment in Wentsville Missouri is who I go by. Usually the lowest prices. Nice guys too.


----------

